

To Crowdfund Research, Scientists Must Build an Audience for Their Work [pdf] - SushiMon
https://peerj.com/preprints/393.pdf

======
irollboozers
Should be noted that the original authors are the founders of the SciFund
Challenge, and they've gathered tons of great empirical data.

